# potboy & his doxies



## m4tt

Hi!

W _Communion Town_ Sama Thompsona natknąłem się na taki frament: 
_
The potboy, propped like an elderly broom, had no custom but a gaggle of doxies perched at the end of the bar. They were leaning in close, clucking, their heads together, passing round some secret recipe. As I came into the place they all went still for a moment, then broke up in giggles.
_
Pomocnikowi, podpartemu niczym stara miotła, brak było stałej klienteli. Zamiast tego, czekało na niego stadko rozpustnic, grzejących miejsce za barem. Trzymały się w kupie, jedna przy drugiej, gdakając i podając sobie jakiś tajemny przepis. Gdy zobaczyły mnie, uspokoiły się na chwilę, po czym zaczęły chichotać.

Trudno się tego Thompsona tłumaczy. Co z tym potbojem, jak można ładnie przełożyć to słowo? Macie jakieś sugestie? 

Dzięki.


----------



## dreamlike

Chłopiec na posyłki, tak bym to przełożył.

A boy or man who works in an inn or a public house serving customers and doing chores.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/potboy

'Przynieś, wynieś, pozamiataj..'


----------



## m4tt

Dzięki.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Pomocnik" jest chyba najlepszy... "Posługacz" za staromodny na ten klimat; może jeszcze "barman", jeżeli w kontekście nie wypadałby tam dziwnie? 

PS. Ten kawałek z  "... _but_ a gaggle of doxies" może przetłumaczyć jako "nie miał klienteli _oprócz_ stadka rozpustnic"?


----------



## Thomas1

Zastanawiam się, czy pasowałoby tu 'ober'?

Też myślałem o 'pomocniku' i 'posługaczu', tylko to ostatnie wydaje mi się zbyt pogardliwe (Bezier, wydaje mi się, że angielskie "potboy" też trąci myszką).


----------



## dreamlike

Z oberem byłby taki problem, że ludzie nieznający niemieckiego mogliby nie wiedzieć o co chodzi. Odwołuję 'chłopca na posyłki', nie współgrałoby to zbytnio z resztą tekstu. Pomocnik zaproponowany przez Beziera wydaje się najlepszą opcją.


----------



## BezierCurve

> (Bezier, wydaje mi się, że angielskie "potboy" też trąci myszką).



Tutaj to się teraz oficjalnie nazywa "kitchen porter"... Nieoficjalnie o "potboyu" w okolicy też nie słyszałem, pewnie masz rację.

EDIT: Z drugiej strony patrząc, "kitchen porter" nie obsługuje raczej klientów.


----------



## Thomas1

dreamlike said:


> Z oberem byłby taki problem, że ludzie nieznający niemieckiego mogliby nie wiedzieć o co chodzi. Odwołuję 'chłopca na posyłki', nie współgrałoby to zbytnio z resztą tekstu. Pomocnik zaproponowany przez Beziera wydaje się najlepszą opcją.


To można jeszcze przeżyć, ale problemem może być to, że jeśli akcja toczy się, na przykład, na dzikim zachodzie, to "ober" wyglądałby dość dziwnie. 




m4tt said:


> Hi!
> 
> W _Communion Town_ Sama Thompsona natknąłem się na taki frament:
> _
> The potboy, propped like an elderly broom, had no custom but a gaggle of doxies perched at the end of the bar. They were leaning in close, clucking, their heads together, passing round some secret recipe. As I came into the place they all went still for a moment, then broke up in giggles.
> _


Zastanawiam się, czy "an elderly broom" nie odnosi się tutaj do osoby ("an elderly broom-boy")?


----------



## m4tt

Thomas, nie do końca wiem, co masz na myśli. Możesz to jakoś rozwinąć?


----------



## Thomas1

Nie bardzo wiem, co mógłbym więcej napisać, może tylko to, że angielskie słowo "elderly" jest zazwyczaj używane do ludzi a nie do rzeczy. Skoro na początku zdania mamy już "boy" w "potboy", to żeby go nie powtarzać w bliskiej odległości zostało pominięte "jak podstarzały/starszawy zamiatacz/miotłowy". EDYCJA: ewentualnie zamiatacz mógł zostać potraktowany przedmiotowo. Ale lepiej zasięgnąć zdania jakiegoś native'a, bo może się mylę.


----------



## Szkot

Thomas1 said:


> angielskie słowo "elderly" jest zazwyczaj używane do ludzi a nie do rzeczy.



Zazwyczaj ale niekoniecznie, np. 'He was the owner of a barn and a large (if elderly_) _car'. (Angela Huth).  Sądzę że w tym przypadku 'broom' to prosta metafora - jest chudy, opiera się o scianę, itd.


----------



## LilianaB

Did you mean: Hunter S. Thompson? He is known for his unusual, experimental style, so you cannot take his writing for any kind of standard English. I would say "barman" in this context. "Młody barman", or "pomocnik barmana". He is a quiate contemporary writer, or rather was. You cannot really use words from another century, or two to translate his works. Do people use "ober" in contemporary Polish?  "Barman" may be really the best.

And I agree with Szkot about the metaphor part, or rather a comparison. He compares his posture to a broom, and then modifies the word broom with an adjective usually used for people to personify it, or make it more human-like.


----------



## Thomas1

Dzięki, Szkot.  Dzwoniło mi w którymś kościele, ale echo mnie chyba poniosło. Mimo to, częściowo się zgadzamy w kwestii nadania rzeczy ludzkich przymiotów.


LilianaB said:


> Did you mean: Hunter S. Thompson? He is known for his unusual, experimental style, so you cannot take his writing for any kind of standard English.


The original poster says he's translating a part of Thompson's book into Polish, so keeping the style of the author might be even consdered an advantage. That leads me to:


> He is a quiate contemporary writer, or rather was. You cannot really use words from another century, or two to translate his works. Do people use "ober" in contemporary Polish?  "Barman" may be really the best.


You won't come across it in spoken Polish, but you will in literature. 

Do people use 'potboy' in contemporary English?
How is it used?
Where would you normally expect to come across it? What connotations does it convey?
(I would like to find out if there exists a certain equivalence of connotations of the English word and the Polish one.)


----------



## LilianaB

Well, I don't think "ober" will be the word here, anyhow, regardless of the experimental style of the prose. I think the word _boy_ may be important, here. It really takes mastery to translate prose like that. The "boy" part has to be somehow retained within the Polish equivalent. Miłosz or Herbert might know, unfortunately they are no longer around.


----------



## Szkot

Thomas1 said:


> The original poster says he's translating a part of Thompson's book into Polish, so keeping the style of the author might be even consdered an advantage. That leads me to:
> You won't come across it in spoken Polish, but you will in literature.
> 
> Do people use 'potboy' in contemporary English?
> How is it used?
> Where would you normally expect to come across it? What connotations does it convey?
> (I would like to find out if there exists a certain equivalence of connotations of the English word and the Polish one.)



I have never heard it used in contemporary UK English.  I could imagine an old pub in a bygone world, where old Joe shuffles around collecting the empty glasses to earn a meagre wage. Or it could be a young lad.

Sam Thompson is not Hunter S. Thompson by the way .  He's alive and English.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are right. He is quite a young writer, know for his one novel, mostly. His language isn't ordinary, everyday British English, of the 21st century though -- it is highly poetic and experimental. I doubt anybody uses the word "potboy" anymore, in regular language. The bottom line is, it is not everyday language. 





'


----------



## kknd

czy można by to przetłumaczyć jako „polewacz”…? wydaje mi się, że „pomocnik kelnera” chyba nie wchodzi w rachubę…


----------



## m4tt

Ja wstawiłem po prostu _kelnera_ i zostało na zajęciach zatwierdzone.


----------



## dreamlike

m4tt said:


> Ja wstawiłem po prostu _kelnera_ i zostało na zajęciach zatwierdzone.


Na jakich zajęciach i przez kogo?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, młody kelner, or kelner even might be right, although młody kelner might be better, perhaps there is a word for someone who walks around the pub, a quite young person like a helper, or a busboy, and pours around beer.

Although, he does not have to be young after all, just a helper.


----------



## m4tt

dreamlike said:


> Na jakich zajęciach i przez kogo?



Przekład literacki, UŁ 

@LilianaB 
Nothing came to my mind so I used _kelner_. There's an expression _chłopiec na posyłki_ but as the word _potboy_ appeared quite a few times in the text, it would be troublesome to repeat such a long phrase in the translation. Also, during my translation classes a word _kelnerzyna _was suggested by some student, which also makes sense because of its slightly pejorative overtone.


----------



## LilianaB

Well, I think the English word-- the original position in a pub described is not that pejorative as "chłopiec na posyłki" -- it is just a junior bartender, originally, although I am not really an expert on bars. In modern times, it has some negative undertones, but probably not as bad, as "chłopiec na posyłki". "Kelnerzyna" would not be the right word, I think.


----------

